

Source Code of "VP8 - WebM JavaScript Decoder for every browser" is online - dominikhlbg
https://github.com/dominikhlbg/vp8-webm-javascript-decoder/

======
beatgammit
How fast is this? I'm sure it's not as efficient as a native implementation,
but can it render 30fps video reliably on Internet Explorer?

